# ATI CCC runtime and ATI Tool error:"init of find max: subsequent images are different



## AndreyPopov (Feb 13, 2005)

*W1zzard* I probably find where problem in color dots at right and bottom edges and error:"init of find max: subsequent images are different. please report this bug" when try to start #init find max mem# or #init find max core# ! 

any history before:

at my home computer, where my son playing computer games, in system tray about 18 icons . I use Autologon settings to start WindowsXP. and very often, when winows starts only 6 or may be 8 or some times even 2 icons appear in system tray.
I usually for my use do next - logoff and again logon, than all icons appear.

today, at morring my son on computer playing LOTR. later I decide run 3Dmark05, to see score on new cat 5.2 and start ATI Tool to load overcloked profile and....

cannot see color dots!!!!!!!!!!!

than run 3Dmark05 and cannot see at right and bottom edges like color flame!!!!!!!

run ATI Demo Ruby Double Cross and cannot see yellow gradient colored line about 10 sm width!!!!!!!!!

unbelievable!!!!!

I again start ATI Tool and try Find Max - NO MORE ERROR "init of find max: subsequent images are different. please report this bug"!!!!!!!!

what's happen????????????????? I think, but no any ideas.

than I go to ATI Tool Misc. and see ATI AI set to Low, but I remember that I set it to Advanced in ATI CCC! and I try check this, for this check click ATI CCC shortcut, but...... ATI CCC NO LAUNCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

than I logoff and logon again, after this ATI CCC launch, I check Advanced AI and again start ATI Tool.....

unbelievable????????????????

AGAIN color dots at right and bottom edges!!!!!!!

AGAIN "init of find max: subsequent images are different. please report this bug" when try to start Find Max.


problem find: when ATI CCC runtime run (cli.exe) than ATI Tool get error "init of find max: subsequent images are different. please report this bug" and color dots at right and bottom edges.


----------

